# REHOME: Austin,TX



## chinchillasundertherainbow (Dec 28, 2006)

He was born in *aprox* March 2006. Dwarf mix, of4 kinds, Rex/Mini Lop/and 2 others I've forgotten. Pictures available.Dilute tortie (if a cat, not familiar with Rabbit color terms). Needsto be castrated and I can't now that I've lost my job due to an injury.Comes with whatever American Pet Diner Pellets we have left and somehay/cubes.


----------



## binkies (Dec 28, 2006)

I'm sorry you are having troubles. I will keep you in my prayers. Best of luck finding a new home for him.


----------



## chinchillasundertherainbow (Dec 28, 2006)




----------



## naturestee (Dec 28, 2006)

I love his markings! I hope you canfind a good home for him. I'm sorry things are going so hardfor you right now.


----------



## Haley (Dec 29, 2006)

Wow, he sure is adorable!

Im sorry to hear things have been very difficult for you lately. Isthere any way you would consider finding him a temporary foster homeuntil you are able to get back on your feet? 

We could always see if theres anyone in the area who could help out...


----------



## Haley (Jan 23, 2007)

Any luck finding him a home?


----------



## chinchillasundertherainbow (Jan 23, 2007)

NO.I did post on Craigslist, buteveryone who has inquired has never replied back so don't think anyonewas with the best intentions.

I found a Rabbit Rescue in Austin, but they said to take him to theTown Lake Shelter and they will neuter him,etc.. (but I also know theyMAY euthanize him).

If anyone I could make sure was good, such as from here or somewhereonline I can check out wanted him, they can have him. The adoption feeis to help screen when I'm posting these places that have all kinds.



I'm also going to post somewhere else about some of the behaviour issues we are having.


----------



## Haley (Jan 23, 2007)

Would the shelter maybe help you afford toneuter him and then let you "foster" him while they put him up foradoption through them (on their website or something?).

Could be his behavior problems are related to being unaltered, thats very common.


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 23, 2007)

Does the rabbit come with a cage?

I just got done talking to Art....we could possibly meet you in SanAntonio if you wanted us to find him a home here. The thing is - Ireally don't have a cage that I can move to a quarantine area right nowand I don't have the funds to buy one.

I talk to people all the time about rabbits and I sometimes haverequests for rabbits other than lionheads (I have no idea why....(justkidding)). 

However, I don't think we could do this for at least a couple of weekspartly due to price of gas and partly due to the fact we need toreplace our transmission and are trying to stay home...

Peg


----------



## Haley (Jan 23, 2007)

God Bless you, Peg. I hope this works out (*paws crossed*)


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 23, 2007)

Part of me hopes it works out - but part of meis going, "At what point in time is Art gonna say I've crossed the linein helping with rescues and we just plan old have too many..."

He wasn't an easy sell on this at all....largely cause of the car needing work..

But he loves me.....and I promised it would only be temporary...

(He pointed out we already have rabbits in almost every room - andwhere could I put this one? I pointed to the front hallway and thekids' bathroom...).

:shock:

He had no response..
*
Haley wrote: *


> God Bless you, Peg. I hope this works out (*paws crossed*)


----------



## chinchillasundertherainbow (Jan 23, 2007)

He doesn't have a "real cage". *editted toclarify:I mean he doesn't have a real cage that we can let goas we need this cage for the dog at times**The cage we use isa large dog kennel, but we need it because when we are out for awhilewe have to use it for one of our dogs and we put the rabbit in a tempcage. The temp cage you can have, it's one someone gave me along with achin rescue though and it's not great. It's about 3ft long, 1.5 fttall, 2ft deep. Deep plastic bottom. The water bottle/bowl and hisigloo/litterbox though fit fine in it. The chin had chewed part of thebottom so it doesn't SNAP onto the top part (metal bars) so there aer 4big clamps on it that hold it together fine. But would definitely workfor a quarantine cage. We can meet you in San Antonio but arent realfamiliar with it. My husband knows better he 's not here right now.


----------



## chinchillasundertherainbow (Jan 24, 2007)

*TinysMom wrote:*


> Part of me hopes it works out - but part of me is going, "Atwhat point in time is Art gonna say I've crossed the line in helpingwith rescues and we just plan old have too many..."
> 
> He wasn't an easy sell on this at all....largely cause of the car needing work..
> 
> ...


----------



## Pipp (Jan 24, 2007)

Why exactly do you need torehome thislittle guy? (Sorry, too rushed to do anyresearch).

He's an awesome looking little rabbit. 



sas


----------

